# smartest dog ever!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe just went to the door and whined to go out to potty!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What a smart puppy! Yay! I'm still waiting for Kopper to pick up on that.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

how long does it take to potty train? Sorry, it's been 11 years and I can't remember! 

Good job !!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra, I think you should just give that super smart and super adorable puppy to me! 

Seriously though, I am so jealous!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie Lee was the first GSD puppy I have ever had and she was the easiest puppy ever to housebreak. She was completely housebroken by the time she was 3.5 mths. I have had lots of puppies over the yrs., but by far she was the easiest. I got her at 9 wks. so it took a little over a month and boom- she was housebroken.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Jamie Lee was the first GSD puppy I have ever had and she was the easiest puppy ever to housebreak. She was completely housebroken by the time she was 3.5 mths. I have had lots of puppies over the yrs., but by far she was the easiest. I got her at 9 wks. so it took a little over a month and boom- she was housebroken.


Sinister is my first GSD and I got him at 11 weeks old. He was completely potty trained by the time he was 13 weeks old. 

I couldn't believe how fast he caught on! :wild:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think I have been spoiled by the intelligence and ease of training in the GSD breed. My husband and I really are considering adding another small breed dog, but I am not looking forward to the potty training/training- I am going to expect quick results like I have had with Jamie Lee. She has completely spoiled me. I mean, being housebroken in a month-learning commands in 5 mins. or less. I am not gonna get such fast results in any other breed I think.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I think I have been spoiled by the intelligence and ease of training in the GSD breed. My husband and I really are considering adding another small breed dog, but I am not looking forward to the potty training/training- I am going to expect quick results like I have had with Jamie Lee. She has completely spoiled me. I mean, being housebroken in a month-learning commands in 5 mins. or less. I am not gonna get such fast results in any other breed I think.


:wild: Small breeds can be very difficult to potty train


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My girlfriend told me how lucky I got with Rooney. It's remarkable how easy he is to train. Most tricks take right around the 5 repetitions you read about. I wish he would whine at the door though, we went with the ring the bell method and it just isn't loud enough sometimes, but we live in a small enough place where I can see him standing by the door...what if we didn't?!?! Took my friend 9 months to finally get his great dane to ring a bell. But he does go to the door at other people's homes when he needs to go out. Took my friend 9 months to finally get his great dane to ring a bell.

Did you crate train or use another method? I crate trained and it worked super fast, just wondering if other people out there have done it without a crate.

I'm still trying to figure out when this breed gets "hard" to own.  Just kidding!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Crate teain and tether.
He came home Saturday and only had one accident so far. Today was my first day back to work. He made 5 hours before I came home on my lunch break. Potty and playtime. Then back in the crate with a stuffed kong for 3 hours. *cheer*


----------

